# [A-Worgen] Wild Instincts sucht ab Cataclysm



## Wild Instincts (28. September 2010)

Mit dem Mond, 

Wild Instincts sucht ab dem kommenden Addon Cataclysm Spieler, die zu uns passen. 

Im nachfolgenden Text erhaltet ihr eine Beschreibung über unsere Einstellung, unsere Ziele und was es sonst noch interessantes über uns zu wissen gibt. 

Wild Instincts - Wer sind wir? 

Wir sind eine reine Worgen-Gilde die gegründet wurde um allen Worg-Freunden einen gemeinsamen "Anlaufhafen" zu bieten. Bei uns finden sich Ex-Hordler und Gelegenheitsspieler genauso wie Rollenspieler, Schichtarbeiter, Schüler oder Eltern. 

Auf welchem Realm spielt ihr? 

Wild Instincts ist in World of Warcraft auf dem EU-Server "Forscherliga" vertreten. 

Was ist das Besondere an der Gilde? Was sind eure Ziele? 

Wie oben schon geschrieben, sind wir eine reine Worg-Gilde und nehmen auch nur Charaktere dieses Volkes auf. Es gibt viel zu wenige "reine" Rasse-Gilden, weshalb wir diese Idee aufgegriffen haben um daraus eine angenehme Heimat für alle Worg-Spieler zu schaffen. 

Das Besondere ist sicherlich die grosse Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten die es bei uns gibt. Angefangen von normalen Gilden-Events, über RP-Events, diverse Wettbewerbe mit Preisen bis hin zu reinen Worg-Raids, externe Events und PvP gibt es bei uns eigentlich alles. 
Unsere Gilde steht jedem Aspekt offen gegenüber - sehr gerne gesehen sind auch selbstorganisierte Events von Mitgliedern für Mitglieder. 

Ein weiterer besonderer Punkt bei uns ist das Miteinander. Bei Wild Instincts wird viel Wert auf einen guten, sozialen Umgang gelegt, sprich gegenseitige Hilfestellungen, gemeinsame Interaktionen, Kommunikation im Forum/Voice-Server haben einen hohen Stellenwert. 
Getreu dem Motto: "Weniger ist mehr" wollen wir keine 200 -Mann Gilde werden. Uns ist es lieber, dass man die anderen Mitglieder in der Gilde gut kennt, sich versteht und gemeinsam Spass hat, anstatt von 85 anderen Leuten nicht einmal die Namen zu kennen. 
Dementsprechend ist Wild Instincts auch als kleine bis mittelgrosse Gilde ausgelegt. 

Vorwissen ist nicht notwendig, WoW-Neueinsteiger sind gerne gesehen. 

Unsere Ziele sind eigentlich recht schnell definiert: 
Wir wollen unseren Mitgliedern eine angenehme, soziale Atmosphäre bieten, ohne Zwang, ohne Itemneid aber mit vielen gemeinsamen Abenteuern. 

Was bieten wir? 

* Gilden-Events (Retro-Raids, div. Wettbewerbe) 
* Angenehmes, freundschaftl. Gildenklima 
* Rollenspiel (inkl. Events) 
* Cataclysm-Raids 
* Forum, Mumble-Server 

Das Forum:

http://www.wild-instincts.org/index.php


----------



## Wild Instincts (6. Oktober 2010)

Wir freuen uns weiterhin auf jeden Spieler, egal ob Neuling oder Ex-Raider. Derzeit wird fleissig Gold gefarmt, um die ersten paar Bankfaecher zu ergattern


----------



## Jesbeel (16. Oktober 2010)

Wild schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns weiterhin auf jeden Spieler, egal ob Neuling oder Ex-Raider. Derzeit wird fleissig Gold gefarmt, um die ersten paar Bankfaecher zu ergattern



wie koennt ihr denn schon gold farmen, wenn es die worgen noch gar nicht gibt im spiel? 
*verwirrt aus der waesche schau*


----------



## Filano (16. Oktober 2010)

Mit anderen Chars vil hat er bereits einen oder mehr 80iger auf dem server mit dem er halt das Gold farmt und die Bankfächer kann er vill schon kaufen weil er die Gilde mit einen anderen Char bereits besitst und dann die Gilde seinen Worgen giebt


----------



## Wild Instincts (2. November 2010)

Fast richtig, einen 80er habe ich nicht, nur einen DK um das Gold für die Bankfächer zu organisieren. Und da wir ja ohne accountgeb. Items spielen, brauche ich auch keinen 80er. Bitte wundert euch nicht, dass das Forum derzeit nicht geht, es gab Probleme mit dem Anbieter, weshalb das Ganze heute Nachmittag überarbeitet wird. Am Abend sollte alles wieder wie geplant funktionieren. 




Mitglieder suchen wir natürlich immer noch, lasst euch nicht erschrecken 

Lieben Gruss.


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Eine Reine Worgengilde?!
"Mal das Kürschnermesser hol"


----------

